# Ewwww that smell



## texasred

Quail season is close to being over in Texas, so me and the dogs hit the field. Overcast skies, and a slight breeze had the making for a good day. Cash had only found one covey on the west side of the pasture, but most of the birds had moved from their normal spots. 
Me and the red girls headed toward the east to see if they could be found. After a good walk, Lucy goes on point. She doesn't move, but they flush wild before I get to her. 
The dogs go back to working the field, and then June starts heading towards me. I'm in mid sentence asking her "What's the matter girl? " when the smell hits me. Bratty June has went after a skunk again. I say again because her, and Lucy have to kill one atleast 2-3 times a year. I rinse her eyes, and then we head towards one of the ponds. So far Lucy doesn't smell of skunk, and I am trying to keep it that way. They play at the pond before we head out for the long trip home. I had wanted to keep looking for birds, but I would smell skunk in the breeze. Then I couldn't tell if it was from June or a new skunk in the area.


----------



## texasred

Picture of the field, and June taking a swim.


----------



## texasred

I have to add a picture of Lucy fishing, she is ocd on trying to catch a fish if we are near water. And one of June running across the water.


----------



## harrigab

Glad that we don't have skunks this side of the pond...


----------



## texasred

They are kinda cute from a distance, are you sure you don't want to import a few?


----------



## harrigab

TexasRed said:


> They are kinda cute from a distance, are you sure you don't want to import a few?


hahaha no thanks,,,Elvis can stink enough on his own


----------



## texasred

I know I have offered to send you one of the dogs collars in the past, just so you could experience it at least one time for yourself. It smells like someone poured sulfur on top of some old rubber tires, and then set the whole thing a blaze. The smell sticks to everything it gets near, and has a oily base so it doesn't come out easily. June went straight to the crate, and never touched the Durango, but it still had to be deodorized repeatedly.
June's face is still slightly skunky after 4 bathes, but the rest of her smells sweet. You can't get the deskunking mixture close to their eyes, so its just gonna have to fade over time. 
I still have the ecollar soaking, and just have to trash the regular collar.
If the smell isn't bad enough, they are carriers of rabies, leptospirosis, and distemper.


----------



## lilyloo

Oh, poor June. Poor you!
We had a beagle that once chased a skunk across the yard and got sprayed right in the face. It was 3 AM and I didn't know what happened so let her back in the house. She immediately ran into the bedroom and rolled all over the carpet. We actually had to get a professional cleaning crew out to our house to deskunk the entire home. The carpet had to be replaced. They brought in special machines to clean the odor from the air. The smell was everywhere, even on the second floor, inside a bedroom (which the door was closed) inside a closed closet, inside the drawer of the dresser in the closet and all over the clothes in that drawer! It really is amazing how it permeates everything.


----------



## texasred

You had it a lot worse than me. So far (knock on wood ) we haven't gotten it in the house.


----------



## MCD

So far we have been skunk free "scott free" of that since we have had Dharma. We usually take her out on a leash and only in the front yard in the evenings or at night. Right now the skunks are confused with the changes in the weather. Always on edge though and aware of skunks.


----------



## V-Diddy

When I was 15 my dad took me "****" hunting with his friends who all had experienced dogs. Our dog, Cherokee "Chief," was an inexperienced dog who was out to learn the trade from the other dogs. I'll never forget two things about that night. The first one was the pride on my dad's face and the slaps on the back as they let the dogs out. All of them milled around a few seconds and then one started baying. Would you believe that the first dog to get scent was Chief? My dad whooped and Chief, followed by four experienced raccoon dogs, disappeared into the darkness.

This takes me to the next unforgettable memory. 

When they pulled that pack of dogs off the skunk I was amazed at the fact that skunk spray is so strong that it burns your nose. Literally, it burns.  And I don't think the dogs cared at all. Still, you had better believe that there were no more pats on the back or whoops of triumph during the hour long drive home. It was silent except whistling of the wind through open truck windows. 

I now own V. He almost cornered someone's pet bunny yesterday. He smelled fine when I took him back into the house.


----------



## Vizsla Baby

Every now and then we walk out in the morning and are knocked back by skunk smell. I know they are here, it's just a matter of time.....


----------



## tknafox2

The worst experience in my life was with a skunk... it is a long story...
I had split from my first hubby, and took refuge with my parents. It was the night before I was moving into my own new place, and my 2 kids were staying the night with me at grandma & grandpa's ... My dad had been fighting with a skunk that wanted to live under the house. The crawl space was directly under the bathroom window, the bathroom opened out into a small square hall where there was a door to every bedroom & the forced air vent (which was ducted from under the house... long story shortened... My dad (totally pissed off at the skunk for breaking through the barriers he set up to keep it OUT) throws a cup of water on skunk from window above. Skunk goes under house (equilly as pissed off) and lets loose every oZ. of stink it can possibly hold. Me and the 2 kids awakend in the middle of the night choking, gagging, unable to breath. So I threw them in the car, drove to dads house and banged on his door. We all stunk to high heven and so did my parents house and every thing in it for ( A VERY long time) poor mom had to go to work the next day in " Skunked clothes" and even months later, if I opened something I had packed up on that night, for the first time... I reeked of skunk. 

Pearl is slow, and very DUMB when it comes to skunks... She gets it regularly in the season... Fergy on the other hand... is fast and smart, if he does get skunked at all, it will be on his butt, or tail... You can tell he is moving quickly in the opposite direction.


----------

